# Briquettes or Charcoal?



## mrvernall (May 19, 2015)

Hello

I am cooking some chicken legs this weekend using lumpwood, but I want to cook a nice leg of lamp sometime and just want to see what you guys think.

From what I know lumpwood charcoal burns hotter, you get sparks flying everywhere when you get them lit and there all different sizes in the same bag, what makes it hard to get the heat right sometimes. 

For Briquettes, they don't get as hot but all are about the same size and work nicely with the "Minion Method".

I use a offset smoker and only use paper and a chimney to light.

Thanks


----------



## kc5tpy (May 19, 2015)

Hello.  Mix them.  I usually do.  OR, I'll start with briquettes and then sprinkle over unlit lump.  There is really no WRONG way.  Lump adds a flavour.  But use good quality briquettes.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## mrvernall (May 19, 2015)

Ok thanks.


----------



## smokewood (May 19, 2015)

I usually use lumpwood, however I must have had a ESP message from Danny saying " try using briquettes and then add lumpwood on top"

........and it worked great, I will certainly try it again, with a longer burn next time.  thanks for the message - spooky!


----------



## mrvernall (May 20, 2015)

Ok I will give that a go. Thanks


----------



## kc5tpy (May 20, 2015)

AHH!  See James.  I am one with the GREAT SMOKING GODS.  Spread the word my brother.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## smokewood (May 20, 2015)

I already do Oh Great One.


----------

